# NOT A TEACUP!!!



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

We took Sophie to a local Holiday event tonight, with booths on the street and people selling food and gifts and odd things, and there were bands and kids singing carols. Well, I put her in a little sweater (I live in Florida, so it is still fairly warm here, 60s-70s at night) and I carried her on my shoulder (she likes it up there, so she can see everything!). I wouldn't put her down, because it was crowded and I was afraid she would get stepped on. Well, while we were there, everyone HAD to stop me and pet her and see her (of course!). She loves the attention, so it was no problem. Anyway, I must have been asked about 8 times if she was a teacup. I was getting really agitated about it. We were only there an hour! The first woman I told that there are no such things as teacups, and she said that there had to be, because she's seen Chis much bigger than Sophie (she's 3 lbs). I told her that the breed standard was 2-6 lbs. Anything bigger was not to breed standards, therefore there was no such thing. Well, she got mad and looked at me like I was from Mars. So every other person that asked me, I just said no. Really, that's the truth, and it isn't worth arguing with a bunch of strangers over all night long. But I was mad and aggrevated that people are so dumb, and I just wanted to vent a bit. One woman was even there with her Chi, and she told me where she got him (a pet store that I know sells dogs from a puppymill) and proceeded to explain to me that her Chi was a "standard" and mine was a "teacup". How sad for that dog that his owner is so uneducated about his breed! I just smiled and walked away....

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent! I'm better now.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I am starting to think that I am going to give up trying to teach people that dogs are not teacups. Because over Thanksgiving weekend my mother-in-law and sister-in-law were agueing about this. My sister-in-law asked me if Fudge was a teacup so I walked over to the cabinet got out a teacup and told her no this is a teacup and this is a dog. Well she proceeded to tell me that was just a term used because everyone knows there are teacup poodles and teacup chihuahuas. Well then I explained the AKC standards. Well they both told me I should not get upset about someone calling a dog a teacup since it is just a term to describe a chihuahua that is small. So well I give up!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

what festival did you go to? I also live in FL and I'm always looking for pet-friendly places to take my baby!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I give up on it, also. Rylie is on the small side (1.8 lbs at 11.5 weeks) and she will most likely be 3-4 lbs full grown. Anyway, people are ALWAYS asking if she is a "teacup." I will explain to them that there is no such thing, and they will look at me like I'm crazy. Then people will tell me, "well, my sister/friend/cousin has a teacup chihuahua." I then try to explain that there is no such thing.
I also always dress Rylie up, which I guess makes people say, "Aww, look at the cute teacup chihuahua." There was a woman at Publix a couple of days ago who told me that her daughter had a "teacup." I felt like saying, "I have a whole set of teacups in my cupboard at home." You can't change some people. But, ugh, so frustrating!

I feel your pain.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

You know what...there really is no point trying to educate those who don't wish to learn..it's just sad that a chi owner (or indeed an owner of a toy breed dog) doesn't realise this but there you have it!

No need to get upset about it doll, as long as YOU know, that's all that matters 

:wave: xxxxxx


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree there's just no point in letting others ignorance ruin your day!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> Well I am starting to think that I am going to give up trying to teach people that dogs are not teacups. Because over Thanksgiving weekend my mother-in-law and sister-in-law were agueing about this. My sister-in-law asked me if Fudge was a teacup so I walked over to the cabinet got out a teacup and told her no this is a teacup and this is a dog. Well she proceeded to tell me that was just a term used because everyone knows there are teacup poodles and teacup chihuahuas. Well then I explained the AKC standards. Well they both told me I should not get upset about someone calling a dog a teacup since it is just a term to describe a chihuahua that is small. So well I give up!!!


hehe!!!!

i like how you went and got the teacup!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lecohen said:


> You know what...there really is no point trying to educate those who don't wish to learn..it's just sad that a chi owner (or indeed an owner of a toy breed dog) doesn't realise this but there you have it!
> 
> No need to get upset about it doll, as long as YOU know, that's all that matters
> 
> :wave: xxxxxx


Totally agree


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I honestly wonder about people sometimes. People come in different sizes, so why can't dogs? Geez


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

I understand where you come from girls but people just really don't know that there is no such thing as a teacup...

take for example myself, before I came to this site I really thought that "teacup" chi's existed. The reason for this is that the term is used everywhere and there is no one out in the public to say that the term doesn't exist. Of course now I understand that there is no such thing but people still ask me if my girl is a teacup and she weighs 5.5 lbs! :shock: And then of course I correct them and tell them there is no such thing a teacup! LoL

Just wanted to add this in


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been asked by several people if Jaimin was a teacup, toy, ... chihuahua?? (there were several other "breeds" they named)
It's so annoying you have to explain to them that there's only ONE kind of chihuahua, "The Chihuahua" !! :shock: 
And then there's their stupid anwers/looks on their faces.. Like I'm dumb or something :? 
I just dont bother anymore, let them think what they want .. :wave:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

lecohen said:


> You know what...there really is no point trying to educate those who don't wish to learn..it's just sad that a chi owner (or indeed an owner of a toy breed dog) doesn't realise this but there you have it!
> 
> No need to get upset about it doll, as long as YOU know, that's all that matters
> 
> :wave: xxxxxx


WELL SAID! Don't get mad...don't get so bothered by the what other people think or say about teacup or not. Just as long as you know the truth - who cares what the world think? I mean, there are 3 ways of approaching this matter if you want to and have the time to pursuit it. 

1. you tell people what they want to hear, "Yes, he / she is a teacup!"
or 
2. you simply ignore them.
or
3. you can take your time and explain it to each and everyone who comes up to your baby chi.



sophiesmom said:


> But I was mad and aggrevated that people are so dumb


Personally, we are all here because we understand where you're coming from and what you're feeling, but REALLY. Just because people doesn't have the same knowledge as you about Chihuahua doesn't make others DUMB. 

Take it easy.... go take a bubble bath and relax.  I hope I didn't make anyone get mad at me, but this is a forum and this is my opinion... and I hope I didn't step on anyone's toe :wave:


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

Gidget weighs 8 lbs and I have had a few people say "aww, I'm glad you got a regular chihuahua and not one of those shivering teacups!" Shivering teacups, oh my! *L* Anyway, I have found that if you do not get angry with people and really nicely explain it to them, they react with amazement instead of anger.

So when someone says something about a teacup to me, I say something like "you know what I just found out recently? There is actually no such thing as a teacup dog. I know, I couldn't believe it either, but I researched it online and it is true. All breeds have a weight range that can vary a lot, so the smaller chis are often called teacup in reference to their size, but there is not actually a type of dog that is a teacup."


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Lori said:


> Anyway, I have found that if you do not get angry with people and really nicely explain it to them, they react with amazement instead of anger.
> So when someone says something about a teacup to me, I say something like "you know what I just found out recently? There is actually no such thing as a teacup dog. I know, I couldn't believe it either, but I researched it online and it is true. All breeds have a weight range that can vary a lot, so the smaller chis are often called teacup in reference to their size, but there is not actually a type of dog that is a teacup."


Very well put! I agree totally...when people ask me if Fibi is a teacup, I just say "ACTUALLY, there is no such thing as a teacup of any breed of dog!! Yep, it's true! (sometimes I'll even tell them an actual website or book that they can go to for proof) You learn something new everyday!" And I say it with excitment instead of anger or acting as if I'm bothered by it. 
I do alot of research about alot of different things, just for fun and to keep my brain going! We are misinformed about a plethura of different subjects. So anytime I find out something intriguing and new, I've found that when I tell people about it, it's best to do it in the most non-offensive and exciting way as possible...that way, they don't get offended by my setting them straight and I don't get offended by their reaction.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

one other thing i just thought of...when 'educating' people about this subject, i've also found that adding something like this diverts their thought process because they feel like you are doing them a favor by enlightening them to the truth... "so, if you ever want to buy a chihuahua and they hike up the price because it's a 'teacup', know that they are not telling the truth and your dog may end up bigger than you think. a chihuahua is a chihuahua and the breed standard is anywhere from 2-6 pounds. just something to keep in mind for yourself or anyone you may know who wants to buy a chi!"


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I had someone at the dog park ask me last night if Turbo was a teacup (He is 4 lbs!!!!). I guess we need to give up and just accept they mean the dog is on the small side. We all have said stupid things about stuff we really don't know about and I'm sure it annoy's people who are "experts" in that field!!!  So we should just smile and move on.


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Fibi's Mom - I went to the Las Olas Christmas festival (you may have seen it on the news, I am in Fort Lauderdale).

Jessiegirl - You take your Chi to Publix??? They let you in with a dog??? I always want to take Sophie with me, but I am always afraid they will ask me to leave and cause a big commotion!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I take Rylie to Publix all the time I was scared at first, also, but they have never said anything to me (except, "aww, she's cute")


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

This is a subject that always baffled me. I understand that there is not a breed standard named "teacup"... but when people say it, all they are referring to is a really small chihuahua. This term doesn't bother me. Society has made that term just an adjective to describe the size of the breed. Also, when breeders stop using the term to sell their puppies, maybe it won't be used so often by the public.

Tammie


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm always scared to take Fibi into places as well. Especially grocery stores with the food factor and sanitary purposes. But I still take her in alot of places in her bags...they just don't know it!!


----------



## cinnachi08 (Nov 24, 2005)

hmm..well we got screwed..the person that sold us our precious Tiny..claimed that she was the "teacup"../toy size .. and shoot..she's prolly a regular size... she weighed under 1 lb when we first got her..but u should see her now.. she tears food up!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

cinnachi08: Fibi weighed under 1 lb when I got her at 8 wks young. She is 5lbs now at 2 years old, so that's pretty much what she will be hopefully 4ever! BUT once she is spayed, she will probably gain a little weight. Is your dog spayed? How old is your pup?


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

From what I understand you can buy the smallest pup from the litter and he could grow up to be a larger than standard chi. They really can't predict the size. But, the great thing is... by the time they are grown you no longer care how big your baby is... just more to love!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

That is so true! I have a friend who bought a pomeranian from a 'breeder'...and he wasn't supposed to be more than 7 pounds. He weighed 1 lb when she got him, I think. He was the runt of the litter. At less thatn 1 year old, he was 7 pounds already. HOWEVER, she free-fed him AND she fed him lots of treats and people food. These things all factor into their weight, ya know! :lol:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Tammie_B said:


> ... but when people say it, all they are referring to is a really small chihuahua.


EXACTLY! WEll SAID TAMMIE_B! :lol:


----------



## cinnachi08 (Nov 24, 2005)

*fibis question*

my dog hasn't been spayed.. we're fixin to get her spayed though.. mom said that when we do that she won't be as hyper to


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I think that some breeders will still say teacup...

Laura said it (my breeder)

Out of the litter, theres one and its REALLY REALLY tiny.
And will be so small when fully grown..unless she shoots up miraculously

I think she said 'teacup' because the pup is really small 

But you can tell the difference between people that are clueless, people who are trying to make the dog more appealing, and people who use the phrase when referring to a tidgy pup xxx


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

well minnies now about 3 pounds or so at 7 months and was half a pound at 8 weeks when i got her. i wonder if her then 2 lbs siblings would have ended up being 10 lb grown grown thats big isnt it?? 2 pounds at 8 weeks lol. :shock: :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

the average chihuahua adult weight is about 4-6lbs

But there are some that weigh less then that, and there are some who weigh about 8lbs

Every dog is different :wave: which is great


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: fibis question*



cinnachi08 said:


> my dog hasn't been spayed.. we're fixin to get her spayed though.. mom said that when we do that she won't be as hyper to


That's bull lol. My Lina is just as hyper now as she was before we got her spayed. She didn't gain any weight and her temperment stayed the way it was (she's just a little more prissy now lol).


----------

